# Known issues with PK5001z from CenturyLink



## pauseleplague (Dec 20, 2012)

Greets,

The Zyxel PK5001z has a few known bugs that CenturyLink has a few work arounds for until a firmware update is released. I will post updates as it becomes available.

*Wireless Issues*

1. _Auto Detect Channel_: Specific issue seems to affect Apple Products, but may affect other devices as well. While using the Auto Detect channel (Channel 1) Some devices may connect and others do not. This can be fixed by changing the wireless channel on the modem to another channel.

2. _Windows XP_: On some OEM configurations of Windows XP, while connecting using WPA security code may cause the computer to show the BSOD screen and cause the computer to crash, requiring a hard restart of the computer. The fix is to instead use WEP security or none at all.

*Random disconnects of applications

*This seems to be iffy at the moment, but users who are commonly Work-at-home agents who employ the use of company Intranet tools and applications such as Citrix may for no reason, loose connectivity at random intervals. *Users DO NOT lose DSL light or Internet Light on modem.*

*NOTE: *If you are completely loosing your DSL (off or RED) and/or Internet Light (off or RED), this is because of a line issue or you are not set up correctly. The ISP will assist you if you call them and proceed to Troubleshoot as normal to correct your line issue.


----------



## pauseleplague (Dec 20, 2012)

_*A firmware update has been released to correct most issues.*_

1. Login to modem by typing 192.168.0.1 in your browser.

2. Select Utilities.

3. Select Firmware Upgrade.

4. Select download and save the new update file to your computer.

5. Click Browse and select the file in the directory where you downloaded it to.

6. Click Update Firmware at the bottom.

*NOTE:* Under no circumstances do you turn off your modem while it is updating. Otherwise you will brick your modem. The download will finish on its own and then restart itself.


----------

